# Windows 8



## Jfreak

Anyone using windows 8 on their carputer. I've got a core i3, 4gb ram, 500gb SSD, halo audio card and lilliput 669gl touchscreen. I'm very interested to see if anyone has a windows 8 setup running smooth, I'm running win xp with RideRunner now.


----------



## Z0rr0

Win 8 is awesome on the car PC. Its perfect for the car environmemt


----------



## jel847

I just bought a new laptop and I don't have any problems with it yet. Takes some getting used to but I'm liking it. My computer is a touch screen and I really think that's what windows 8 was designed for.


----------



## eviling

an I3 will handle it GREAT. i run it full on an aton Intel dual core 1.8 ghz and 2gb of ram. its very smooth and i highly recommend it in a touch screen envriment. from your specs you can handle it, you'd want at least an 8 inch screen to really utalize windows..even xp. if your using 6-7 and fine on xp than youd be fine with same with 8.

it'd be great in a car envirment, everything is much more streamlines. file managment is a full screen interaction rather than a window that pops up, it goes to its own screen entriely. it makes me nerviouse and feel boxy but im more confortible with control. but once you get used to it, it still has all the same options and very well organized and even mroe options. the gestures are VERY ncie, and easy to learn for somebody whos good with computers.


----------



## Jfreak

I put windows 8 on it last night and from the 30 minutes of playing with it I love it! Even with my resistive touchscreen... I want a capacitive now. 

Super fast, seamless and fluid... WAY better than RR or centrafuse.


----------



## eviling

Jfreak said:


> I put windows 8 on it last night and from the 30 minutes of playing with it I love it! Even with my resistive touchscreen... I want a capacitive now.
> 
> Super fast, seamless and fluid... WAY better than RR or centrafuse.


Theirs a company out of Canada that converts resistives into capacatuve screens. If your interested I have a nice nearly new really nice one but I sold the carputer. It'll come with a double dinn bracket to move the guts into. I have it in ankther frame spacificly for my car.
It is like a 450$ screen that is straight up what I paid plus shipping. Idc I just want a couple bucks to recover something let me know if it would interest you 

It's resistive but for a couple bucks you'd not have to have down time while you pay to convert that one. Just offering  
Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jfreak

I found a capacitive version of my exact screen here Motor City Technologies - Capacitive Multi Touch Lilliput 669 HB

I'll probly just order that up


----------



## glack

Only real stumbling block at this point is screen resolution. Minimum resolution spec for metro apps is 1024x768, 1366 if you want to use the snap feature. There are workarounds, but they cut off some screen. Obviously a lot of current car-appropriate screens don't make for an "ideal experience." That being said, I'm bench testing my newly built Win8 car PC anyway. 

PS I think the speech recognition (w/ available macros supplement) is an under-utilized tool with a lot of potential, given the right mic. Preliminary results are REALLY good.


----------



## sebberry

No sense in using the Windows 8 Metro interface if you have a perfectly good copy of RideRunner installed. 

RR is a proper front-end designed for car use. Metro isn't. With Metro you're constantly flipping between applications to access functionality. With RR, you have media controls right alongside your navigation application on the same screen. I still haven't seen any Metro apps for Satellite radio hardware or many other car applications.

CarPCs can be really finicky, so if what you have now works, stick with it.


----------



## chiark

I'd love to see a Windows 8 UI optimised for in car use... I don't think it'd be too difficult (famous last words)... Might have to break out the dev tools and try to dust down my skills: it's been a long time since I took on a project.


----------



## eviling

chiark said:


> I'd love to see a Windows 8 UI optimised for in car use... I don't think it'd be too difficult (famous last words)... Might have to break out the dev tools and try to dust down my skills: it's been a long time since I took on a project.


Is windows code easy to manipulate ?


An easier mod would be a windows rt tablet mounted into the car with an audio out. That'd be a perfect front end. 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jfreak

I was never a fan of RR. Slow, clunky and glitchy


----------



## eviling

Jfreak said:


> I was never a fan of RR. Slow, clunky and glitchy


8rt is.nothing like re its its own beast. It's basicly windows platform but for app world only ideal carputer. Doesn't run windows programs so you unfortunately most likely will not be able to till they develope some windows 8 apps this could be awhippe before these two worlds meat for if any of the current models of processors judging by what's going on I'd guess the that the 3sixty.3 will have a windows app before the end of the year. None of the others are really talking apps and Bluetooth. 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## glack

Yeah, 8RT won't run legacy applications on the desktop, so if you have a favorite nav software you'd be SOL. The maps metro app doesn't offer a "current location" option as far as I can tell, but then again I haven't picked up a GPS receiver or started digging in the API at all. I never liked ride runner either, the GUI hasn't really aged well to my eye. A skin only goes so far to address that. With win8, any open apps are just a swipe from the left away, so you get the benefit of full screen and quick access.


----------



## Ultimateherts

Why wouldn't you just mod a version of linux?


----------



## glack

Ultimateherts said:


> Why wouldn't you just mod a version of linux?


Same as every other "why not Linux?" case. Less work, less of a guessing game on hardware support, infinitely better software support. Linux would be a noble exercise for a more experienced programmer or logical if you wanted to run a media server for a tablet, but not my first choice in terms of an all-singing, all-dancing solution.


----------



## eviling

glack said:


> Same as every other "why not Linux?" case. Less work, less of a guessing game on hardware support, infinitely better software support. Linux would be a noble exercise for a more experienced programmer or logical if you wanted to run a media server for a tablet, but not my first choice in terms of an all-singing, all-dancing solution.


Their are quite a few out their who never strayed with Microsoft or just chose linux growing up.and are more familiar with.the code interface than a gui

I took an advanced class in linux its not THAT hard its just...its nothing like you're used to your learning and memorizing even just how to get around while your learning advamaced camands. Their are hundreds of veriations of it too so their probobpy is a GUI media friendly.interface version of linux by now out their. Android is honestly what I'd kinda say is an example of that. But I guess Mac would of been the first to claim GUI linux but I think apple uses their own completely dif.code now android Is though because I use linux.commands when I mod mine 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------

